# Covid test on arrival in Italy?



## stefig (Jul 14, 2015)

Just looking for some advice as I can't find the accurate info online and don't speak Italian.

According to GOV.UK, random covid tests may be carried out on any passenger arriving in Italy. Is this actually a thing that happens? And if the test is positive, what happens then? I can't find any up-to-date info about isolation periods and what to do if you're positive. Many thanks for any advice!


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Have you had a look at this site (in English)?


----------



## stefig (Jul 14, 2015)

GeordieBorn said:


> Have you had a look at this site (in English)?


Yes and I can't see where it answers either of my questions. Have I missed something?


----------



## stefig (Jul 14, 2015)

I've seen anecdotal accounts on social media of people being trapped in Italy for weeks because they get covid and kept testing positive but I can't find anything 'official' and up-to-date on isolation periods. Surely that can't be right - they can keep you indefinitely until you test negative?


----------



## stefig (Jul 14, 2015)

I've now gone through three different websites - the two linked by GOV.UK and the one you posted and I can't see a single thing relating to a) if they carry out random covid tests at the airport and b) how long the isolation period is if you get covid and what you need to do. I'm in disbelief that it's this difficult!


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

I don't find it surprising Covid information is hard to tie down... I suspect the rules might vary in different areas of Italy... So I would be looking at the airline I was using (poor if RyanAir as I've looked for you), then the airport of arrival. I had a look at Fiumicino and it's also poor. I would suspect you could be tested (unlikely I think) and the impact if positive would be stuck until testing negative....

Edit: did mean to say Edge or Chrome will translate any Italian site for you...


----------



## stefig (Jul 14, 2015)

GeordieBorn said:


> I don't find it surprising Covid information is hard to tie down... I suspect the rules might vary in different areas of Italy... So I would be looking at the airline I was using (poor if RyanAir as I've looked for you), then the airport of arrival. I had a look at Fiumicino and it's also poor. I would suspect you could be tested (unlikely I think) and the impact if positive would be stuck until testing negative....
> 
> Edit: did mean to say Edge or Chrome will translate any Italian site for you...


I haven't had this problem with any other country, though. Spain are quite clear that they have the right to test, but will only test if you have obvious symptoms or look very unwell, and then if positive, it's seven days in isolation. This page suggests this may also be the case for Italy (that they only test you if you specifically look unwell), but it's also vague. I wrote to the email address asking for clarification but no reply and I'd be surprised if I ever got one. The airline don't have this info as it's not really their issue how long someone has to isolate in Italy for if they test positive. I'd be going to Milan Malpensa...have had a look at their website and still nothing.

Maybe it's just me but I find it totally unacceptable that they aren't being transparent about this...you could be stuck for weeks and weeks, testing positive! I don't know of anywhere else that doesn't have a fixed isolation period and I'm very surprised Italy are continuing with this despite plenty of evidence that people can continue to test positive for long after they stop being contagious. 

I've seen multiple messages and posts from people happy that the testing requirement has been removed and I don't think anyone has any idea they may be tested on arrival! What I'm wondering is if it's basically an empty threat (GOV.UK says anyone entering by air, sea or land may be tested - how would they ever enforce that?) or if it actually does ever happen!


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

IIRC there was a number of cases of Brits stuck in Italy due to Covid in the early days. The advice is that ravel is a risk, but yes, many want/have to travel.. If there is random testing (not read this before) there is a risk, but if you feel well have a negative LFT behind you for comfort I'd be pretty happy. Then again I would not be particularly impacted if caught having to stay. If as I suspect this comes down to regional differences from health service to health service, then the ASL (health) covering Milano will likely have their own rules - I doubt very much there is a national clear cut policy.


----------



## stefig (Jul 14, 2015)

GeordieBorn said:


> IIRC there was a number of cases of Brits stuck in Italy due to Covid in the early days. The advice is that ravel is a risk, but yes, many want/have to travel.. If there is random testing (not read this before) there is a risk, but if you feel well have a negative LFT behind you for comfort I'd be pretty happy. Then again I would not be particularly impacted if caught having to stay. If as I suspect this comes down to regional differences from health service to health service, then the ASL (health) covering Milano will likely have their own rules - I doubt very much there is a national clear cut policy.


I haven't heard anything about testing at airports, or found anything when searching Twitter etc. so maybe they really do only test if you look very sick? 21 days quarantine would be an absolute disaster for me as I need to get back to work and have a family wedding coming up. One of my options is to fly into Zurich and then enter Italy by train but according to GOV.UK, this is also a risk of random testing (although I really can't see them hauling Swiss off trains to be tested?! And surely they wouldn't know I was a British tourist if there's no border control because of Schengen?)

I feel like I'd have to be extraordinarily unlucky to a) be selected for testing, b) test positive (I'd do lateral flows right up to leaving for the airport) and c) keep testing positive for days but the very thought of it possibly happening makes me feel nauseous! This is my best friend's wedding so I'd be devastated to miss it, but the lack of clarity and uncertainty is incredibly stressful!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

stefig said:


> Surely that can't be right - they can keep you indefinitely until you test negative?


That was the old rule. Some people waited months.

I think the current rule is if you don't have symptoms on your way. But the websites still list seven days in isolation and then a negative test. I was sure that was changed.


----------



## stefig (Jul 14, 2015)

NickZ said:


> That was the old rule. Some people waited months.
> 
> I think the current rule is if you don't have symptoms on your way. But the websites still list seven days in isolation and then a negative test. I was sure that was changed.


Yep, they definitely do all state it's seven days and then a test and if you're still positive, another seven days, up to 21 days.


----------



## stefig (Jul 14, 2015)

Just checked the Lombardy website - it's still seven days and then another test, and so on. Extremely unfair not to make travellers aware of this. Covid-19: indicazioni per il rientro nella collettività


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

I hate to say this, but covid is still around and anything could literally change overnight. I’ve noticed in the last few weeks that the case drop here in the UK has slowed and I caught just a little of some radio report on increases here and a new variant? Not been able to find any details on the web, so might have it wrong. The point is however, things can change quickly.


----------



## stefig (Jul 14, 2015)

GeordieBorn said:


> I hate to say this, but covid is still around and anything could literally change overnight. I’ve noticed in the last few weeks that the case drop here in the UK has slowed and I caught just a little of some radio report on increases here and a new variant? Not been able to find any details on the web, so might have it wrong. The point is however, things can change quickly.


Sure, but they should at least post up-to-date information about exactly what the requirements are. Why bother posting half accurate information? The 'random testing' thing appears to have been brought in in December and so if there's any chance of it happening, they should inform people - it's literally just a sentence! I'm prepared for things to change right up to the very last moment but I think it's quite unethical not to be honest about what the situation is now. A lot of people will be travelling to Italy based on what almost all the guidance says, which is that a vaccination certificate is enough. Maybe it's like Spain, where they state this just in case, but in practice nobody is tested if they have the vaccination certificate. I just wish I knew.


----------



## BraveHorse (Jan 22, 2018)

I've flown from Albania to Italy last Sunday, I was only asked to fill the EU Digital Passenger Locator Form before boarding. That was it. 3 months ago, it was impossible to board the place without a negative test, but it has changed.


----------



## stefig (Jul 14, 2015)

BraveHorse said:


> I've flown from Albania to Italy last Sunday, I was only asked to fill the EU Digital Passenger Locator Form before boarding. That was it. 3 months ago, it was impossible to board the place without a negative test, but it has changed.


Thanks - which airport did you fly into? Did you see if any passengers were taken for random tests?


----------



## BraveHorse (Jan 22, 2018)

stefig said:


> Thanks - which airport did you fly into? Did you see if any passengers were taken for random tests?


I landed at Milan Malpensa. Didn't see anyone arrested for a test, nor people who could do something like that. Actually, there's hardly anyone at Malpensa. As I have an EU passport, I got through the customs via a passport reading machine, another one next to it took a picture of me, to check it I'm the same guy whose picture is on the passport, and that was it.

I almost forgot, there was something unusual before we got to the customs, our hand luggage was checked just like we were boarding. Don't know why. I made the same flight 3 months ago, and there was no luggage checking at arrival.


----------

